# 2ND ANNUAL MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

MERCED LAKE YOSEMITE

JULY 31ST 2010.....

DON'T MISS THIS ONE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

The Night before the show in 2009...chillin having a good time with the fellas...


























G]


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

729.photobucket.com/albums/ww295/cimmaron63ruiz/P7312525.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

29.photobucket.com/albums/ww295/cimmaron63ruiz/P7312512.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Starting them off young!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

T T T !!!!!! in 2010...


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Set up Crew....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

The 2009 Scholarship Award Winner...Alejandro Yanez!!


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by W.S. OG Media_@Jan 12 2010, 08:30 PM~16271189
> *We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...
> 
> GAMBLE
> ...


Well here is my e-mail [email protected] send me a price list on what you can do and i'll see what i can do....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

The Founders of Merced Custom Auto Show.....










Gabe Aranda...Aka...Baby Boyz Custom 

Cimmaron Ruiz...Aka....Out On Bail 63'

David Soto....Aka.....Flaco's Custom Hydraulics


TTT in 2010......


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

HIT US UP ON MYSPACE...

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:

Any chance John John will be busting out "The Madd Engraver" at this year's show? :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 19 2010, 02:50 AM~16336278
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance John John will be busting out "The Madd Engraver" at this year's show? :biggrin:
> *



Not sure but i'm sure i'll find out soon.... :0


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You guys gonna have a hop


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 26 2010, 09:40 AM~16414843
> *You guys gonna have a hop
> *


oh ya!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jan 24 2010, 09:14 PM~16399312
> *Not sure but i'm sure i'll find out soon.... :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 26 2010, 09:40 AM~16414843
> *You guys gonna have a hop
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Mar 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16871862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this just a cruise night or what ???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ESTILO will be there again this year


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jan 25 2010, 11:56 PM~16413130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

saving up vacation time to make this one saturday show are hard to get off will be there .ill say my leg broke :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

T T T

GET READY CUZ HERE IT COMES !!!! :biggrin:

BIGGER BETTER BADDER!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jun 7 2010, 07:18 PM~17721432
> *T T T
> 
> GET READY CUZ HERE IT COMES !!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

almost time!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there again this year,


Import iLLusions 

atomic 

DTA CustomZ


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP CIM :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

THE BIKINI CONTEST HAS JUST BEEN CONFIRMED!!!!

CASH PRIZES TO THE HOTTIES....

SO IF YOU KNOW HER, BRING HER, & LET'S SEE HER! :biggrin: :yessad: :boink:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2010, 10:12 AM~18002127
> *THE BIKINI CONTEST HAS JUST BEEN CONFIRMED!!!!
> 
> CASH PRIZES TO THE HOTTIES....
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 8 2010, 12:26 PM~17992968
> *WHAT UP CIM :biggrin:
> *



What up cuz you ready for this.....bring them San Joe chicks let them get in our Bikini contest...

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:wow: FRESNO CAR SHOW MALAGA PARK SEPT 11 BEST OF SHOW $1.000 559 270 5797


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18014167
> *:wow: FRESNO CAR SHOW MALAGA PARK SEPT 11 BEST OF SHOW $1.000 559 270 5797
> *


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2010, 06:40 PM~18006313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@May 10 2010, 01:46 PM~17444602
> *saving up vacation time to make this one saturday show are hard to get off will be there .ill say my leg broke :biggrin:
> *


 see you soon , homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

L.I.F.E will be there..


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you think it will it be ok for me to hand out flyers for ( The march against Meth Car show ) Happening in September ?? Im not sure if its ok & I don't want to insult anyone by going to their car show and passing out flyers for ours if it isnt ok..Lemme know.......


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*pics from 2009 show......*


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that's what i'm talking about!!!! 

Just 2 weeks away from another good one!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 19 2010, 08:30 AM~18080911
> *Do you think it will it be ok for me to hand out flyers for ( The march against Meth Car show ) Happening in September ??  Im not sure if its ok & I don't want to insult anyone by going to their car show and passing out flyers for ours if it isnt ok..Lemme know.......
> *


ya that's cool just ask for somebody in charge at the front gate and we'll ok it...we are always willing to help out fellow car shows. bring your bikes and enter in our show and we'll help you promote yours


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 19 2010, 07:32 AM~18080683
> *L.I.F.E will be there..
> *



Good lookin!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 20 2010, 09:24 PM~18098314
> *Good lookin!!
> *


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks all for the helpful advice...I am so looking forward to the carshow at the lake, but I do have one question ( why do some of the cars take off their wheels at the show ?? ) Please don't say its so it doesnt get stolen...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 22 2010, 07:45 AM~18110542
> *Thanks all for the helpful advice...I am so looking forward to the carshow at the lake, but I do have one question ( why do some of the cars take off their wheels at the show ?? )  Please don't say its so it doesnt get stolen...
> *


SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THE CANDY & CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*STRICTLY BUSINESS* will be there.....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18116158
> *STRICTLY BUSINESS will be there.....
> 
> 
> ...


normir_pheeny i need 2 get a $1000 camera like urs so i can take kool pics like that :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 22 2010, 08:57 PM~18117186
> *normir_pheeny i need 2 get a $1000 camera like urs so i can take kool pics like that  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aaaahhhh Doug!!!! hahahaha!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Any payout for the hop and Buick is considered luxury by gm :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 22 2010, 08:45 AM~18110542
> *Thanks all for the helpful advice...I am so looking forward to the carshow at the lake, but I do have one question ( why do some of the cars take off their wheels at the show ?? )  Please don't say its so it doesnt get stolen...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: 

It's so you can see all the hard work they put in under the car just like the outside...


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

can you let me know if there will be a mini suv class or just a suv class which will include full size suv and mini suv thank you


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS car club will be rolling


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 26 2010, 07:49 AM~18141609
> * TOPDOGS car club will be rolling
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Jul 25 2010, 08:27 PM~18138797
> *can you let me know if there will be a mini suv class or just a suv class which will include full size suv and mini suv thank you
> *


depends on how many of each size we get bro...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18148237
> *depends on how many of each size we get bro...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

see you guys Saturday


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

what are the pay out for the hop!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$money money money


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 26 2010, 08:59 AM~18142155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS IT JUST TO GO SEE THE SHOW?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 27 2010, 11:20 AM~18153535
> *HOW MUCH IS IT JUST TO GO SEE THE SHOW?
> *


x2!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just wondering cus the shows gettin close and still no info on lockups and payouts if any not tryin to bitch jus wondering alot of people asking if you want a good show for the people and good turnout for the hop show us some love and post thAt info :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18153535
> *HOW MUCH IS IT JUST TO GO SEE THE SHOW?
> *


$10 a person 10 and under free with paying adult....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 28 2010, 12:29 AM~18160852
> *Just wondering cus the shows gettin close and still no info on lockups and payouts if any not tryin to bitch jus wondering alot of people asking if you want a good show for the people and good turnout for the hop show us some love and post thAt info :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




CAR HOP -

DOUBLE PUMP $100 PLUS REG FEES 42 INCH LOCKUP

SINGLE PUMP $100 PLUS REG FEES 35 INCH LOCKUP

NO STANDING UP - NO GETTING STUCK

HOP ENTRY FEE $30........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 26 2010, 10:45 PM~18149865
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be out there covering this show for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 28 2010, 10:01 PM~18169363
> *Ill be out there covering this show for Lowrider Magazine
> *


good lookin, we'll b doing it friday night dog at my house carnitas, cold ones, give me or flaco a shout come through...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweepstake for lowrider bikes, cash for best over all bike.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 28 2010, 03:40 PM~18165925
> *CAR HOP -
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP $100 PLUS REG FEES 42 INCH LOCKUP
> ...


only $100 bucks thats not even my gas to get out the there!!!!!!but good luck on your show guyzzz last year it was a good show !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 28 2010, 10:39 PM~18169801
> *only $100 bucks not even my gas!!!!!!but good luck your show!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


$100 plus all entry money from that class....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18169697
> *good lookin, we'll b doing it friday night dog at my house carnitas, cold ones, give me or flaco a shout come through...
> *


sounds good but Friday is my bday.....so im going to be with the family


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 28 2010, 10:09 PM~18170243
> *sounds good but Friday is my bday.....so im going to be with the family
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

something came up we will not be able too make this one this year, hope every1 has fun and a safe trip up there i know it will be a gre8t show.



TTT


Atomic 

imPort iLLusions


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HEARD YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO BBQ AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR. IS THIS TRUE? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 28 2010, 10:09 PM~18170243
> *sounds good but Friday is my bday.....so im going to be with the family
> *



sapo verde cabron


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 29 2010, 09:16 AM~18173314
> *HEARD YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO BBQ AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR. IS THIS TRUE? :dunno:
> *


 we plan on kicking it at the lake and bbq and let the kids have fun , and me and the homies check out the rides :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 28 2010, 09:01 PM~18169363
> *Ill be out there covering this show for Lowrider Magazine
> *


 see you there homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 29 2010, 05:01 PM~18177827
> *sapo verde cabron
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*comming northbound 99 take 16th street exit make a right to north hwy 59 make a right at Bellvue Rd. make a left at Lake Rd. pass the U.C. ...Lake Yosemite*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fyi , homies Gst is closed at 23st


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 30 2010, 08:47 PM~18190241
> *comming northbound 99 take 16th street exit make a right to north hwy 59 make a right at Bellvue Rd. make a left at Lake Rd. pass the U.C. ...Lake Yosemite
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see everyone bright and early


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

GETTING READY TO DRIVE UP FROM O*C AND CHECK OUT THE SHOW !! HOPE ITS WORTH THE DRIVE!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from the show. Good turnout can't wait till next year.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

PICS PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

twotonz wheres the pics!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=...ocal&id=7585064


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jan 8 2010, 11:49 PM~16233292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRO CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME A COPY OF THIS PIC WITH OUT THE WRITING IT THE BEST PIC OF MY CLUB IVE SEEN VERY NICE WORK FOR PERSONEL USE ONLY ILL BLOW IT UP TO HANG ON MY WALL HAD TO MOVE OUT OF STATE CAN NO LONGER GET PICS


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jan 8 2010, 11:49 PM~16233292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRO CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME A COPY OF THIS PIC WITH OUT THE WRITING IT THE BEST PIC OF MY CLUB IVE SEEN VERY NICE WORK FOR PERSONEL USE ONLY ILL BLOW IT UP TO HANG ON MY WALL HAD TO MOVE OUT OF STATE CAN NO LONGER GET PICS [email protected]


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK AT THE SHOOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pids thx 4 sharing keep them coming


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOP DOGS. C.C...... :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE HEAVY HITTER LAYED OUT.... :wow:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WELL THATS IT FOR NOW...HOPE YOU ENJOY SHOW WAS PRETTY GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

more pics please


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jul 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18197125
> *http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=...ocal&id=7585064
> *


 :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 1 2010, 02:57 PM~18200358
> *WELL THATS IT FOR NOW...HOPE YOU ENJOY SHOW WAS PRETTY GOOD... :biggrin:
> *


nice pics!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I had fun  

]


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2010, 09:50 PM~18202818
> *I had fun
> 
> ]
> ...



Hell yeah! the Monte got some luv yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 1 2010, 08:56 PM~18202870
> *Hell yeah! the Monte got some luv yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


save


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18202956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 1 2010, 04:49 PM~18200951
> *:angel:
> *


X2


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 1 2010, 03:44 PM~18200616
> *great pics.. :thumbsup:
> *


whos peach 58 nice very nice


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 2 2010, 02:37 PM~18208499
> *whos peach 58  nice very nice
> *


chris roarks the owner of perfect score...darkside dynasty...its his new 58.... :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 2 2010, 03:29 PM~18209039
> *chris roarks the owner of perfect score...darkside dynasty...its his new 58.... :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)

Elite looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)

John Johns 60 looking good.


> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18200258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Any pics or film of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 1 2010, 09:10 PM~18203008
> *:naughty:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COOLCAD01_@Aug 2 2010, 07:16 PM~18210545
> *Elite looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 2 2010, 11:30 PM~18213319
> *Any pics or film of the hop :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*ELITE C.C.*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18213687
> *ELITE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2010, 08:50 PM~18202818
> *I had fun
> 
> ]
> ...


dammmmmmmm i missed out


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18213687
> *ELITE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


They know how we get down


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STiLL RAPPiN32, RAIDERSEQUAL, normie_pheeny
:0 :0 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 2 2010, 11:48 PM~18213848
> *dammmmmmmm i missed out
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: the ending was my favorite part, with isaac's instigating ass! :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 3 2010, 12:50 AM~18213868
> *:yessad:  :yessad: the ending was my favorite part, with isaac's instigating ass! :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 2 2010, 11:50 PM~18213868
> *:yessad:  :yessad: the ending was my favorite part, with isaac's instigating ass! :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

CHD had a great time, location was tight & weather was cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Lord knows this show was the bomb I'll see you guys out there next year special thanks to gab aranda for coming thru big :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 3 2010, 09:04 AM~18215267
> *Lord knows this show was the bomb I'll see you guys out there next year special thanks to gab aranda for coming thru big :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for your support and much respect to you...see you next year


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Aug 3 2010, 02:13 PM~18217554
> *Thanks for your support and much respect to you...see you next year
> *



Thanks to Cimm, Flaco, Gabe, Manuel and everyone who was involved with putting this show together. Had a good time out at the lake. Weather was nice....good show, good people and nice rides. Thanks Cimm for the carnitas and the hospitality.


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Anybody get any vid's of the hop?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 3 2010, 02:31 PM~18217696
> *Thanks to Cimm, Flaco, Gabe, Manuel and everyone who was involved with putting this show together. Had a good time out at the lake. Weather was nice....good show, good people and nice rides. Thanks Cimm for the carnitas and the hospitality.
> *



you got bro any time hope everybody had a great time and i would like to thank all of you who made it out, without you guys our show doesn't fly...so thanks to all the car clubs who suoported ud this year! We'll b back next year for a bigger and better show.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 31 2010, 08:12 PM~18195732
> *Just got back from the show. Good turnout can't wait till next year.
> *


My brotha a big thanks goes out to you and your club...thanks for your help bro it was greatly appreciated! we'll see you in september bro...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

LAST YEAR WAS BADD ASS SUCKS THAT I HAD TO MISS IT THIZZ YEAR AS A MATTER FACT THAT WAS MY LAST SHOW IN CALI BE 4 I MOVED TO OREGON WAS THE DRUNK WHITE CHICK THERE THIS YEAR LAST YEAR SHE GAVE US SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT ON THE RIDE HOME LMFAO


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 8 2010, 09:54 PM~18260740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao...ya bro she was but what's funny is the bitch was pregnant this year...and just sitting in a corner all board...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2010, 11:00 PM~18281854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------

